# Buffed früher - und heute! :/



## Seryma (14. April 2009)

Mal vorweg: Ich mag buffed, die Seite kenne ich schon, da hatte ich nichtmal mit WoW angefangen und sie hat mir immer geholfen, leider finde ich das Niveau in letzter Zeit ein wenig... unpassend?!

Ich weiß nicht seit wann es so ist, aber egal, Was man fragt, welches Thema der Thread hat oder um was es auch immer geht, unter den ersten 3 Kommentaren ist schon mindestens 1 Flame bzw eine Aussage mit dem Titel: "Mimimimimi, l2p stfu,k? thx"...

Warum ist das so? Muss das sein? Wenn man früher etwas fragte kamen sinnvolle Antworten, der erste Post war eine sinnvolle Antwort, ein Verweis auf einen Link der hilft oder ein Verweis auf einen Thread mit selbigem Thema... und nicht: "FIRST!!!1111einseinseinself"

Würde mich freuen wenn einige darüber nachdenken, buffed.de sollte die beste MMORPG Seite sein und bleiben!

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (14. April 2009)

Hat nix mit Buffed zu tun..sondern mit den Leuten, die ein solches Verhalten haben..


----------



## Seryma (14. April 2009)

Die jedoch leider zuviel auf Buffed verkehren... wo sind die Leute, die Niveau nicht für ne Handcreme halten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2009)

manchmal zähle ich mich auch dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann lass i mal sämtliche Handcreme dosen fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber in der regel bin i ein netter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber du kannst wirklich net die paar idioten verantwortlich machen für die gesamte comm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (18. April 2009)

Firs ist eine Seuche dass stimmt, aber das unter den ersten Kommentaren bereits ein Flame auftaucht (sofern es eine sinnvolle Frage ist und nichts wie "ROFLCOPTER am Mittwoch bannt Blizz mich immer"O.o) halte ich schlicht und einfach für falsch.
Btw... Sufu benutzen ist kein Flame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-und buffed als Seite hat wenig mit den Comments zu tun. Lesen ist freiwillig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (18. April 2009)

Ich weiss nicht ob es dir aufgefallen ist (müsste aber), allerdings sind die Leute ingame ungefähr auf dem selben Niveau wie die meisten Member hier im buffed-forum, bzw. andersrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es hat eher weniger etwas mit dem Forum an sich zu tun, eher mit den Leuten die hier posten. Allerdings kann man es auch keinem mehr Übel nehmen wenn der 50000te "wie krig ih schnel golddd????!!"-thread kommt und dann Antworten wie "sufu, das wurd schon drölfmillionen Mal gefragt" kommen. 
Antworten wie "ey alttaaaa, l2p ey" sind natürlich voll daneben, aber so ist unsere heutige Jugend (teilweise auch Erwachsene) und WoW ist nunmal ein Massenspiel und kein "Geek"-Spiel mehr wie es war als es 2005 rauskam.


----------



## Tabuno (18. April 2009)

Ich muss dich korrigieren WeRkO. 2004 kam WoW raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (18. April 2009)

Echt? Hmm, bin ich heut' wieder verplant, naja, danke für die Korrektur und sorry 4 offtopic.


----------



## mayaku (19. April 2009)

WoW war meiner Meinung nach nicht mal in der Beta ein "Geek"-Spiel, aber zum Topic würde ich sagen, dass einfach viele "alte Bekannte" sowohl das Spiel, als auch die Seite verlassen und dass das Niveau (der Spruch mit der Handcreme ist übrigens uralt und furchtbar peinlich!!) dann scheinbar sinkt...irgendwie klar.

Denn die Leute, die man kennt sind weg und die neuen kennt man nicht bzw. fallen einem die Rüpel immer mehr auf.


----------



## Seryma (20. April 2009)

Es liegt allgemein an den WoW-Usern, das ist natürlich klar!

Groß- und Kleinschreibung: was isn dat?
Rechtschreibung: weis doh ihc nich was dees sien sol
Benehmen: lol stfu l2p gib da glei benehmen

Schon die einfache Frage nach Gold ingame (Ja, das wurde oft genug besprochen, danke für den Hinweis!) zeigt mir das Niveau eines Spielers:

Falsch: *anhandel* gib ma 20g (althaa)

Richtig: Hallo, könntest du mir evtl ein bisschen Gold geben? Wäre echt nett von dir. =)

Zu Classic-Zeiten waren noch vernünftige Leute unterwegs, Teamplay war unentbehrlich und jeder war hilfsbereit!

Und heute? Wenn ihr gut drüber nachdenkt, muss ich diese Frage nicht selbst beantworten...

Danke für die Antworten, freue mich darüber, das wenigstens einige auf das Thema aufmerksam wurden!

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Tikume (20. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Zu Classic-Zeiten waren noch vernünftige Leute unterwegs, Teamplay war unentbehrlich und jeder war hilfsbereit!



Dann hab ich zu Wow Release den 1er Channel wohl ganz grundlos sofort ausgemacht.


----------



## PARAS.ID (20. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dann hab ich zu Wow Release den 1er Channel wohl ganz grundlos sofort ausgemacht.



Einbisschen was lustiges zu dem thema:
http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1907543


----------



## Biebre (21. April 2009)

Also ich würde ich mich hier auch gerne mal zu Wort melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke mal der Threadersteller hat Recht, in vielen, auch wenn nicht unbedingt allen Punkten.

Ich denke mal das Niveu ist wirklich im Keller, zumindest was zum Großteil das WoW-Forum angeht. Allein wenn jemand schriebt " roflmao flame spam" kommen mindestens 3-5 Beiträge die diesen zitieren bzw sich auf diesen beziehen... "/report haha?" usw.. etc. muss nicht sein. Sowas könnte man mit einer strengeren Moderationsaufsicht eindämmen oder einfach dadurch, dass man in den Regeln "untersagt" so etwas zu machen, sondern einfach reporten soll und es eben dabei belassen soll.

Ansonsten würde mir dazu auch nichts einfallen, aber es ist ziemlich mies.... also diese Handcreme mein ich ...

Gruß.


----------



## Independent (22. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowa (22. April 2009)

Am Anfang gab es auch in WoW und hier genügend Idioten! 
Nur sind es in der Zeit immer mehr geworden. :/

Außerdem sind einige Professoren in WoW geworden, was berechnung der Stats usw. angeht. 
Wenn jemand wie meine wenigkeit, mir geht es hauptsächlich nur um den Spaß, nicht ganz folgen kann,
ist man ein Noob, SeineKlassenichtspielenkönner und mehr. Das ärgert mich mit am meisten.


----------



## patrick02 (29. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Mal vorweg: Ich mag buffed, die Seite kenne ich schon, da hatte ich nichtmal mit WoW angefangen und sie hat mir immer geholfen, leider finde ich das Niveau in letzter Zeit ein wenig... unpassend?!
> 
> Ich weiß nicht seit wann es so ist, aber egal, Was man fragt, welches Thema der Thread hat oder um was es auch immer geht, unter den ersten 3 Kommentaren ist schon mindestens 1 Flame bzw eine Aussage mit dem Titel: "Mimimimimi, l2p stfu,k? thx"...
> 
> ...



Das ist mir auch schon aufgeffalen


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

ein forum ist immer nur so gut wie seine user. da buffed nicht jeden bannen kann der first postet oder sonstiges da es sonst sehr schnell leer ist gibt es nunmal solche

genau deshalb gibt es einzelne stam threads in denen mehr oder weniger die selben leute sind und mit denen man sich anfreundet. evtl sogar in die icq liste packt.

wow allgemein z.b. meide ich da diese rubrik für mich dem /1/2 chan auf unserem server gleicht welchen ich in ein extra register gepackt hab eh ich nur wenn ich wirklich sehen will .. = alle paar wochen 1ma oder wenn ich ne gruppe/item suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (1. Mai 2009)

Kommt auch immer auf die Frage an. Wenn jemand 5 Threads in 5 verschiedenen Foren zum Thema "Wie lange dauert es von 1-80" aufmacht dann muss er sich einfach nicht wundern.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ein forum ist immer nur so gut wie seine user. da buffed nicht jeden bannen kann der first postet oder sonstiges da es sonst sehr schnell leer ist gibt es nunmal solche



Muss man ja nicht bei jeden machen und auch gar nicht gleich für immer bannen. Sowas spricht sich auch rum und irgendwann hört das dann von ganz alleine auf.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Muss man ja nicht bei jeden machen und auch gar nicht gleich für immer bannen. Sowas spricht sich auch rum und irgendwann hört das dann von ganz alleine auf.


wo ich das grad les fällt mri wieder der vorschlag ein einfach die posts zu bewerten mit + und - (dafür kommt der postcounter weg) das würde dann ein ansporn kluge und überlegte dinge zu schreiben und nicht einfach nur spam (dafür würd cih dann aber echt ein spamforum mit schwachsinnigen themen aufmachen)


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wo ich das grad les fällt mri wieder der vorschlag ein einfach die posts zu bewerten mit + und - (dafür kommt der postcounter weg) das würde dann ein ansporn kluge und überlegte dinge zu schreiben und nicht einfach nur spam (dafür würd cih dann aber echt ein spamforum mit schwachsinnigen themen aufmachen)



Plus und Minus funktioniert schon bei den Kommentaren nicht... den Leuten ist so ein Minus vollkommen scheiß egal, sie werden trotzdem ihren Mist verzapfen!


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wo ich das grad les fällt mri wieder der vorschlag ein einfach die posts zu bewerten mit + und - (dafür kommt der postcounter weg) das würde dann ein ansporn kluge und überlegte dinge zu schreiben und nicht einfach nur spam (dafür würd cih dann aber echt ein spamforum mit schwachsinnigen themen aufmachen)


Das bringt gar nichts. Viele andere Foren die das schon probiert haben, hatten das auch recht schnell wieder abgeschafft. 
Ausserdem bist du auch der Willkür vieler Leute ausgeliefert. Das kannst du dann etwas noch so gutes schreiben und bekommst trotzdem eine Negativbewertung von denen.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das bringt gar nichts. Viele andere Foren die das schon probiert haben, hatten das auch recht schnell wieder abgeschafft.
> Ausserdem bist du auch der Willkür vieler Leute ausgeliefert. Das kannst du dann etwas noch so gutes schreiben und bekommst trotzdem eine Negativbewertung von denen.


das wäre vll. in der anfangszeit so aber dann würd sichs einpendeln


----------



## Noxiel (2. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das wäre vll. in der anfangszeit so aber dann würd sichs einpendeln



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Es kommt letztendlich nämlich nicht auf die Beiträge des Users an, sondern die Meinung die die Anderen über den Betroffenen haben. Es kann sich jemand noch soviel Mühe mit einem Beitrag geben, wenn er offenkundig gegen die Masse spricht, also aus dem Einheitsbrei heraussticht, wird er schlecht bewertet werden. 

Ich wehre mich also ganz klar gegen eine Plus - Minus Bewertungsmöglichkeit für die Beiträge im Forum.


----------



## ZAM (2. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich wehre mich also ganz klar gegen eine Plus - Minus Bewertungsmöglichkeit für die Beiträge im Forum.



Maximal nur positive Bewertungen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Maximal nur positive Bewertungen.


hm sry, das versteh ich grad nicht so ganz.
meinst du, dass nur + erlaubt sind?
wenn ja: dann würden die minus klicker eben aus willkür + klicken und man würde die sinnvollen beiträge auch nicht schneller rauslesen können, denke ich.
oder meintest du das anders?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm sry, das versteh ich grad nicht so ganz.
> meinst du, dass nur + erlaubt sind?
> wenn ja: dann würden die minus klicker eben aus willkür + klicken und man würde die sinnvollen beiträge auch nicht schneller rauslesen können, denke ich.
> oder meintest du das anders?


10 - 1 skala denke ich


----------



## ZAM (2. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm sry, das versteh ich grad nicht so ganz.
> meinst du, dass nur + erlaubt sind?
> wenn ja: dann würden die minus klicker eben aus willkür + klicken und man würde die sinnvollen beiträge auch nicht schneller rauslesen können, denke ich.
> oder meintest du das anders?



5 Sterne oder 1 - 5, am besten mit Zwangkommentar.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> 5 Sterne oder 1 - 5, am besten mit Zwangkommentar.


also fast so wie lod schon sagte.
ok, das mit dem zwangskommentar wäre eine sehr gute möglichkeit, und ohne sich extra nen 2. acc zum downwerten und in den zwangscomment scheisse zu schreiben (was aber hoffentlich den meisten trollern zu viel aufwand ist) würde das auch ganz gut funktionieren


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das wäre vll. in der anfangszeit so aber dann würd sichs einpendeln


Sehr naiv. Sorry aber muss ich mal so sagen. Schliesslich wächst das Forum noch gut, was ein Einpendeln eigentlich unmöglich macht. Ausserdem gibt es User die egal was sie lesen, ob nun richtig oder falsch, immer das so bewerten was sie für richtig halten. 
Wenn ich schreibe es ist "grün" und der andere ist der Meinung das ist "rot" gibt er eine schlechte Bewertung ab, obwohl er unrecht hat.


----------



## Shrukan (9. Mai 2009)

in dieser Community vor allem im Bereich lese ich immer öfters:
"mimimi"
"l2p"
"FIRST !!!!!!!"
"Du Noob haha"

und es wird über alles gemeckert.
Schaue sich mal einer immer die Buffednews an, immer wieder Nörgler egal was Buffed als News reinstellt
oder Blizzard in WoW ändert, schon ziemlich schade.

Und ich wäre auch dafür dass man Posts im Forum bewerten kann, bei 10 Minus zB dass der Post komplett verschwindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Und ich wäre auch dafür dass man Posts im Forum bewerten kann, bei 10 Minus zB dass der Post komplett verschwindet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


als ob da nicht ein paar spaßvögel gibt, die alle schlecht bewerten, damits gelöscht wird...


----------



## LittleFay (9. Mai 2009)

Jo, das kann ja nur schief gehen..


----------



## Niranda (20. Mai 2009)

schaut euch mal die Leute an, die hier was schreiben, also in diesem Thread und bezieht es auf ganz Buffed... 



Spoiler



Illuminati?


 o.o

Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Es gibt nix wirklich sinnvolles dagegen...


----------



## Torfini07 (20. Mai 2009)

Was ein Bewertungssystem angeht, verlass ich mich nicht auf die Meinung anderer Leute. Natürlich können sie eine bestimmte Tendenz wiedergeben, aber ich mache mir lieber ein eigenes Bild von einem Beitrag und urteile selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was das Verhalten der Leute im Forum im Allgemeinen angeht. Da muss ich dem Threadersteller auch recht geben. Aber das hängt auch immer davon ab um welchen Spiel es sich handelt. WoW ist nun mal eines der Negativbeispiele was so etwas angeht. Komischerweise findet man beleidigende Äußerungen und ähnliches bei anderen Onlinespielen fast überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Cazor (20. Mai 2009)

He, ich will keine Noten. Ich will von der Arbeit abgelenkt sein, spammen, helfen, mich informieren, flamen, grinsen... undundund -das gibt maximal einen Stern mit Zwangskommentar. Ey alda ich weiss wo dein Haus wohnt..

und ausserdem hängt der Download bei 73%, geef -


----------



## Benrok (21. Mai 2009)

Ich finde gegen Flamer solltet ihr einfach so angehen,
dass wenn sie 1 mal offensichtlich flamen eine Verwarnung bekommen.
Beim 2. mal noch eine.
Beim 3. mal eine sperre für kommentare für 1 woche oder dergleichen.

Das würde 
1. die leute abschrecken überhaupt erst zu flamen und
2. würden die wirklichen flamer dann sperren haben und können so nicht flamen.

wenn jmd nach so einer sperre immernoch flamed sollte es schwerwiegendere folgen geben.
allerdings fällt mir da grad nichts ein.

gruß
benrok


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> Ich finde gegen Flamer solltet ihr einfach so angehen,
> dass wenn sie 1 mal offensichtlich flamen eine Verwarnung bekommen.
> Beim 2. mal noch eine.
> Beim 3. mal eine sperre für kommentare für 1 woche oder dergleichen.
> ...




Du rätst uns bzw. den Moderatoren also zu tun was sie tun?  Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Sie sind der Meinung das war SPITZE" *spring*


----------

